# NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Unboxing & Preview



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2020)

We go hands on with the NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition, which was announced just a few days ago. This first "Ampere" card comes in an amazing packaging that further supports the product's ultra-high-end premium look and feel. We also take a closer look at the new 12-pin power connector.

*Show full review*


----------



## goodeedidid (Sep 10, 2020)

This is the best ever design of a GPU. Nobody from the partners has done anything like this IMO. To be clear this is definitely ultra polished end-consumer product. It isn't in any way a "reference-design".


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2020)

It's defiantly a new design than what we are use to when we are talking about ref or founders edition cards lets see how temps are gonna be maybe this time around anyone buying the RTX 30 series FE cards won't feel the need to get another cooler for their cards.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2020)

Looking forward to the main review  

Thanks @W1zzard as always


----------



## Rob94hawk (Sep 10, 2020)

Very good looking card! Can't wait to see the actual performance reviews in 8k!

I'm betting gaming in 4k is going to be the new norm.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2020)

Now we need someone like evga to come up with a 12-pin bridge for cable management.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 10, 2020)

SO CLOSE! Yet so far. I laughed so hard at this one because of what W1zzard wrote:

"photography of the card, no disassembly, *no plugging in*, no installing, no powering on, no performance results or hints of any kind."


Man this is like the electronic's version of ultimate blue balling and tease.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice design, clean and very aesthetic, but the location of the power connector ruins the aesthetics... Too bad.


----------



## ppn (Sep 10, 2020)

The genius designer on payroll is obsessed with hourglasses and the letter S for some reason. the PCB designer likes to draw fishes, maybe one day we can see turtles.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 10, 2020)

goodeedidid said:


> It isn't in any way a "reference-design".



Huh ? Reference design just means the default PCB layout and cooling that Nvidia makes. This is very much a reference design, like every other thing they've ever made.


----------



## L'Eliminateur (Sep 10, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Huh ? Reference design just means the default PCB layout and cooling that Nvidia makes. This is very much a reference design, like every other thing they've ever made.


This is actually not a reference design, it's a custom design for "founders edition", this design is NOT going to be used as "reference" by any other AIB as it's nvidia-only.

a "reference" design is offered to AIB, which means they can use it themselves, or not(in which case, it's said that the AIB is using a custom PCB). In this generation, there is no reference design, it will be all custom designs(so far).

a reference: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301662570101661696


----------



## trparky (Sep 10, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Huh ? Reference design just means the default PCB layout and cooling that Nvidia makes. This is very much a reference design, like every other thing they've ever made.


I think he's referring to the fact that this card doesn't have that "reference design" feel to it and that it actually looks and feels like a card worthy of being released by nVidia as versus something that looks like crap. This is nVidia saying "This is the way it should be done boys!"


----------



## Gan77 (Sep 10, 2020)

I ask the author to indicate the area of the cooling system fins in the review.

For example:


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 10, 2020)

trparky said:


> I think he's referring to the fact that this card doesn't have that "reference design" feel to it and that it actually looks and feels like a card worthy of being released by nVidia as versus something that looks like crap. This is nVidia saying "This is the way it should be done boys!"



Ever since 700 series no reference card has looked like crap, they're obviously focusing on looks a lot.



L'Eliminateur said:


> This is actually not a reference design, it's a custom design for "founders edition", this design is NOT going to be used as "reference" by any other AIB as it's nvidia-only.
> 
> a "reference" design is offered to AIB, which means they can use it themselves, or not(in which case, it's said that the AIB is using a custom PCB). In this generation, there is no reference design, it will be all custom designs(so far).
> 
> ...



Just because it's not going to be used by AIBs it doesn't mean it's not a reference design. I am certainly not going to debate this FE/reference nonsense that Nvidia made up themselves.

On top of that "reference design" is more than just the layout and cooler, it includes things such as what components to use, current limits, voltage limits, etc.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 10, 2020)

I am definitely interested to see how that GPU design effects CPU and RAM thermals.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 10, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> SO CLOSE! Yet so far. I laughed so hard at this one because of what W1zzard wrote:
> 
> "photography of the card, no disassembly, *no plugging in*, no installing, no powering on, no performance results or hints of any kind."
> 
> ...


We are clock-blocked by NVIDIA's NDA.


----------



## trparky (Sep 10, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Ever since 700 series no reference card has looked like crap, they're obviously focusing on looks a lot.


And by a lot, they surpassed the looks of every reference card ever made in the past. Like @W1zzard even said, it has a very Apple-like attention to detail and product finish. I don't think I've ever seen that level of attention from nVidia in the past from their reference boards.


----------



## L'Eliminateur (Sep 10, 2020)

btarunr said:


> We are clock-blocked by NVIDIA's NDA.


BTW, there's something i'd love to ask about the airflow, the metal cowl has two holes leading to the front cooler, so how come the airflow is "blocked" there?, are the central triangular cooling stacks outlined by solid metal walls?

because if not, then air should go towards those stacks from the front fan as well


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 10, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> Nice design, clean and very aesthetic, but the location of the power connector ruins the aesthetics... Too bad.


No reason they couldn't have made a Quadro style plug at the end of the card.


----------



## elemelek (Sep 10, 2020)

Probably was asked already. When is the NDA for reviews lifted? 
Thanks!


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 10, 2020)

I really liked(like) the first sight of this specific cooler and wondering the PPD on this GPU  , now all i have to do is rob a bank..


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 10, 2020)

elemelek said:


> Probably was asked already. When is the NDA for reviews lifted?
> Thanks!


Sept 14


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 10, 2020)

elemelek said:


> Probably was asked already. When is the NDA for reviews lifted?
> Thanks!


I think is Monday the 14th


----------



## iO (Sep 10, 2020)

Why on earth is that Y-cable so short?! You could have been able to hide it behind the mainboard tray if it just would have been made like 5 cm longer...


----------



## Mistral (Sep 10, 2020)

That "optimal airflow model" might turn out to be a bit rough on tower coolers. Would it be possible to include your thoughts and observations on that in your review, W1zzard?


----------



## cueman (Sep 10, 2020)

yeah,so much new innovation and ideas from nvidia like bfore, excellent work nvidia.

btw all cooling and new ideas are patented, well of coz, planning cost cash.


that gpu is so powerfull that 320w is feel small, but Ti varint is still coming i heard,also ampere titan and several new models.

amd rxx 6000...lol 2 choics... 400w and near rtx 3070 AIB OC performnce or 350w variant and clear loose rtx 3080 gpu.
also i heard, both have watercooled.. i cant belive it..these days. noway.. fake i hope.

rtx 3090.. ouch,, nvidia sure wanna take care that its gpu is number one until nvidia hopper is here.. totally gpu not this planet, 350W, small
..but i dont like that way.. more and more power...i hope its going like F1, maked limit example 250-350w/gpu and thats it. if over big penalty.
then only nolich,engineer skills and pro work make choice which one build best gpus,.amd or nvidia...or, dont forget intel.

hmm, wondering and calculating...these days gpus are so powerfull for now (2080 ti) that if you want build faster gpu and manufactor must do it...,
power runs all of time higher...and that problem not help now even smaller process tech, nvidia 8nm or amd 7nm...

i ask question. where we need that performance....lol

anyway, nvidia made, i think better efficicency gpus and  i mean fps/watt, i see this site example

7nm rx 5700 xt nitro+ special edition, TOP rdna1 oc'd model ,average gaming 285w!  7nm rdna1 gpu
16nm MSI gtx 1080 ti Lightning ,high TOP oc's pascal gpu model, average gaming 265w!! not bad.  16nm pascal gpu

oh yeah, Lighning win performance..


erhh,hmmm,amds next rx 6000 flagship gpu rdna 2 is still same as rdna1 , meaning 7nm tech,so i shot my best heard, rdna2 is rdna1 with RT support and double tmus and rops, = > 400w,
but loose still rtx 3080 FE gpu.

lets see...

last, one think is great, prices are going down from nvidia.. thank you amd!! tx nvidia too,


waiting test and its always excellent from Techpowerup, objective and not seen green or red glasses, great!
there is too much clear red or green site, ususally red ones... sad and wrong.

tx for preview!
is it 14 of september review?


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Sep 10, 2020)

It's a beautiful card. I can't wait to see how the new cooler designs handle the extra heat and acoustic levels. If it is any good as they claim, I will try and get a non-AIB card.


----------



## ppn (Sep 10, 2020)

With 3 fan it all goes to the CPU, now with 1 fan exhaust 160 watts exit the case directly.


----------



## Mats (Sep 10, 2020)

That exhaust is quite an improvement, although it could've been done years ago, no need for simulations..  (I know, the 2080 TI doesn't rely on that exhaust to the same extent..)


----------



## Gameslove (Sep 10, 2020)

Can't wait a finaly review.


----------



## Blaazen (Sep 10, 2020)

Do I understand right that this fan goes anti-clock wise?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 10, 2020)

Looks great, looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## Krzych (Sep 10, 2020)

Very beautiful. AIBs really disappointed this time around, the designs are ultra cheap compared to this.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 10, 2020)

Mistral said:


> That "optimal airflow model" might turn out to be a bit rough on tower coolers. Would it be possible to include your thoughts and observations on that in your review, W1zzard?



This, so much this. I really want to know how much it is going to hurt my CPU temps, if its 7 celsius or more, I am going to go with an AIO cooler and get rid of my tower air cooler.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Sep 10, 2020)

But we already knew what it looked like months ago. Isn't this beating a dead horse?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 10, 2020)

iO said:


> Why on earth is that Y-cable so short?! You could have been able to hide it behind the mainboard tray if it just would have been made like 5 cm longer...


Like Nvidia really gives a shit about ergonomics and tidy cables.
The Design is a big No for me, because of the connection only.
Bit salty because my eye's saw review, not preview.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 10, 2020)

@Wizzard Has nVidia stated if the 12 pin connector is some how different from the molex connector 0430251200? It appears to be keyed the same too.






						0430251200 Molex | Connectors, Interconnects | DigiKey
					

Order today, ships today. 0430251200 – 12 Rectangular Connectors - Housings Receptacle Black 0.118" (3.00mm) from Molex. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




					www.digikey.com


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 10, 2020)

I will be stupid and order this card as soon as it is available, looks really good


----------



## Wshlist (Sep 10, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> No reason they couldn't have made a Quadro style plug at the end of the card.


It is at the end of the card, the housing is much longer than the actual card so it will always end up there where it is unless it was placed near the rear, but then you would need to route all that power to the other side to be handled by the power circuitry so it would be a daft design.

see https://www.techpowerup.com/review/...nboxing-preview/images/rtx-3080-pcb-front.jpg


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 10, 2020)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I will be stupid and order this card as soon as it is available, looks really good



if you can afford that car in the UK, you might as well just get a 3090, lets face it, you can afford it


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 10, 2020)

NVIDIA seems very strict at ... *use only our own 12Pin to 2*8pin adaptor*.
They afraid that copycats they will not succeed making such connectors with all necessary mechanical tolerances regarding pin dimensions.  



lynx29 said:


> if you can afford that car in the UK, you might as well just get a 3090, lets face it, you can afford it


So you are looking determined to sold the car and get a fresh VGA . 
My advice = keep the car.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Sep 10, 2020)

The blade design of those fans are really messing with my mind.

I just can't see the rear fan blowing up... : /



xkm1948 said:


> SO CLOSE! Yet so far. I laughed so hard at this one because of what W1zzard wrote:
> 
> "photography of the card, no disassembly, *no plugging in*, no installing, no powering on, no performance results or hints of any kind."
> 
> ...


Not even crimped sleeves, just tape wrapped around the ends... what the heck?


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 10, 2020)

Awesome looks. Can't wait for the thermals & noise tests.
Still, if I buy one it will be water cooled anyway.


----------



## Kohl Baas (Sep 10, 2020)

goodeedidid said:


> This is the best ever design of a GPU. Nobody from the partners has done anything like this IMO. To be clear this is definitely ultra polished end-consumer product. It isn't in any way a "reference-design".



As long as you don't want to hide the cabling...


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 10, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Still, if I buy one it will be water cooled anyway.



Dream on ...  with out VGA engineering degree, you will be unable even to reapply thermal paste.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 10, 2020)

There is still a reference board for the 3080 that isn't this one. Look at EK's site, they made their waterblocks for the reference PCB, not the FE PCB.


Spoiler: Big image whoops


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 10, 2020)

I really wish AMD was not making us wait until october 28th.  I am very curious if they can match Nvidia this round. they seem to be confident they will. bleh.  i don't know what to do. wait or buy wait or buy...  i just feel like its going to be sold out instantly, so i think im just gonna buy the 3080 and not worry about it.


----------



## Houd.ini (Sep 10, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> This, so much this. I really want to know how much it is going to hurt my CPU temps, if its 7 celsius or more, I am going to go with an AIO cooler and get rid of my tower air cooler.


If this cooler throws half of the 320w directly out the back of the card, it might not be worse than a "regular" cooler at all, since they seem to throw most of the heat inside the case leaving the exhaust fan to expel it, often via the CPU cooler.


----------



## ppn (Sep 10, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> There is still a reference board for the 3080 that isn't this one. Look at EK's site, they made their waterblocks for the reference PCB, not the FE PCB.


There is no difference between reference and FE aside the 12pin area cosmetic changes. But how on Mars are 3080 and 3090 using the same PCB. The cut out on 3090 is requires bigger PCB for bigger fan. Can't believe.


----------



## Sim_199 (Sep 10, 2020)

"That said, almost every PSU manufacturer we spoke with is preparing 12-pin modular cables you can use with their existing modular PSUs. "

I wonder if we could have some more specific info on this...

I really hope the Enermax PSU I just bought will get a native 12 pin modular cable, as the included adapter is really ugly, couldn't they just make it longer at least ?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 10, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I really wish AMD was not making us wait until october 28th.  I am very curious if they can match Nvidia this round. they seem to be confident they will. bleh.  i don't know what to do. wait or buy wait or buy...  i just feel like its going to be sold out instantly, so i think im just gonna buy the 3080 and not worry about it.


Balls, you have not been rushed so far, I can't see the point jumping now , think, competition.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 10, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> Dream on ...  with out VGA engineering degree, you will be unable even to reapply thermal paste.


Sounds like a challenge.


----------



## TechLurker (Sep 10, 2020)

Perhaps someone can clarify it for me; but there's been images floating around saying the rear fan sucks air from the bottom and up, thus flowing the warmed air into a CPU cooler (if one is used). Yet the rear fan looks more like it sucks from the top and blows down, which would then force that warmed air to be sucked into the front fan and either out the case or across the angled fins. Which way does the rear fan actually spin?


----------



## ppn (Sep 10, 2020)

Look closely how fan blades are bent and concave, this will hint you something about rotation. With other coolers all the hot air remains in the case pushing from the non Pcie slot side of the GPU. It all goes up. With this cooler big part of the heat is immediately exited, so how is this worse. How do you say this is any different.


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 10, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Sounds like a challenge.



Yes I live for the day that some one will post a topic with title :  Help...  I need to reapply thermal paste at my RTX 3080 ..
There is no answers about that, whom will take the responsibility of his own advice's ?


----------



## Dddggshds (Sep 10, 2020)

Oh wow when Nvidia copied Sapphire's cooler or any other open back design from years back they got praises and hailed as geniuses, unlike Nvidia's design, sapphire fans don't cook themselves to death during hard operation https://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content...ury-Tri-X-4-GB-HBM-Graphics-Card_Back-PCB.jpg



goodeedidid said:


> This is the best ever design of a GPU. Nobody from the partners has done anything like this IMO. To be clear this is definitely ultra polished end-consumer product. It isn't in any way a "reference-design".


Did you know something like this existed a few years back? Oh wow would you look at that, the fans are in front so that they don't cook themselves to premature death https://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content...ury-Tri-X-4-GB-HBM-Graphics-Card_Back-PCB.jpg


----------



## Foxiol (Sep 10, 2020)

I was about to get into the hype but while having a 2080 Super with 8GB of vRAM, I rather wait for the bigger 3080 (Super or Ti), hopefully with double the memory size (20GB I believe), and get that instead (hopefully for around 950€ or less). I want to play in 4K even if I have to rely on DLSS (which I also hope more games use it or start to implement because it works just fine). 

I played at 1080p since 2009 (on my old HDTV, a Sharp Aquos 47") and hate bad Anti Aliasing so bad, playing at 4K is a pleasure to my eyes (now with my new LG CX6 55" OLED TV). I just need more frames of course. 
The amount of memory is the thing now, Horizon Zero Dawn ( a game from 2016) uses 8GB and with the game maxed I can play at 40FPS average at 4K but with some stutters here and there (the game is not so well optimised have to say), and when you see that you think about the future for sure. Playing at 1440p (the right resolution for my GPU, no doubt about it) I have no issues at all with any game for example. But I'm one of those little 2% of Steam charts that want to play in 4K and now is the time for us. 

So I'll wait. 

PS: Can't wait to see the reviews and the actual gains from previous generation, also if you can use a Ryzen CPU like mine (3900X) to test not Intels only as usually, that also could be very welcome.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Sep 11, 2020)

Wizz as always doing the job done.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2020)

I posted these to the GN thread in the lounge, but it belongs here too.










Jay did one too!









Jay's vid is better IMO. Certainly funnier!

@W1zzard
Looking forward to your review in a few days!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2020)

Jays video was fantastic, genuinely funny

As an air cooled CPU guy, fark. The FE arent available in aus but i'd genuinely consider it for those looks, despite that clunky AF adaptor.
The warning says no custom converter cables but nothing about direct to PSU cables which is reasonable i guess, they may have concerns about cheapass cables not handling the power draw.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2020)

Mussels said:


> The FE arent available in aus


Really? Why not?


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Blaazen said:


> Do I understand right that this fan goes anti-clock wise?
> View attachment 168255


Yes, it does.
The lower edge of the fan blade acts as a scoop, lifting the air like the front foil on a F1 car.



Wshlist said:


> It is at the end of the card, the housing is much longer than the actual card so it will always end up there where it is unless it was placed near the rear, but then you would need to route all that power to the other side to be handled by the power circuitry so it would be a daft design.


I already know where the end of the card is, and it is only a daft design in your opinion.
Obviously you have no imagination or technical ability.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 11, 2020)

TechLurker said:


> Perhaps someone can clarify it for me; but there's been images floating around saying the rear fan sucks air from the bottom and up, thus flowing the warmed air into a CPU cooler (if one is used). Yet the rear fan looks more like it sucks from the top and blows down, which would then force that warmed air to be sucked into the front fan and either out the case or across the angled fins. Which way does the rear fan actually spin?



The rear fan sucks air through the HS and blows it into your CPU's HSF


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> The rear fan sucks air through the HS and blows it into your CPU's HSF


If you have a case with good airflow, CPU temps will not be affected to any measurable degree.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? Why not?



Not a clue, just keep seeing it mentioned everywhere


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you have a case with good airflow, CPU temps will not be affected to any measurable degree.


As most cases coming out nowadays seem to be more Form over Function it looks like we'll just have to wait for reviews that take this into consideration


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Not a clue, just keep seeing it mentioned everywhere


Look on the bright side, AIB cards will likely be solid looking as well and will not need a 12pin adapter. I tend to prefer the look of EVGA cards myself.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 168324


Won't all that spaghetti clog the fan?


----------



## wolf (Sep 11, 2020)

Mussels said:


> The FE arent available in aus but i'd genuinely consider it for those looks, despite that clunky AF adaptor.



You looking at getting a 3080 in Aus too then? With the picture even looking like perhaps no preorders at all, I'm considering lining up at a store early for one, if that's what it takes.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2020)

wolf said:


> You looking at getting a 3080 in Aus too then? With the picture even looking like perhaps no preorders at all, I'm considering lining up at a store early for one, if that's what it takes.


 

I got savings for this launch, might get a 3090 if prices arent insane... will be waiting for a hybrid one with factory water tho


----------



## wolf (Sep 11, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I got savings for this launch, might get a 3090 if prices arent insane... will be waiting for a hybrid one with factory water tho



Same, Money waiting just ready to buy it, seems we both had a GTX1080 and skipped Turing eh, like many others surely.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2020)

wolf said:


> Same, Money waiting just ready to buy it, seems we both had a GTX1080 and skipped Turing eh, like many others surely.



I made a rule: never upgrade without at least a 50% performance/capacity gain
1080 to 3090 smashes that, and then the 1080 smashes the 980 in the VR system


----------



## watzupken (Sep 11, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> The rear fan sucks air through the HS and blows it into your CPU's HSF
> 
> View attachment 168324


Its interesting they choose to illustrate the airflow as mostly going around the CPU cooler. But the reality is that the CPU fan will pull most of the hot air into the cooler. For AIO, I think this may not be an issue, but for people using a massive CPU air cooler, I believe the CPU temps will creep up over prolong load on the GPU.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2020)

watzupken said:


> Its interesting they choose to illustrate the airflow as mostly going around the CPU cooler. But the reality is that the CPU fan will pull most of the hot air into the cooler. For AIO, I think this may not be an issue, but for people using a massive CPU air cooler, I believe the CPU temps will creep up over prolong load on the GPU.



Well, what temp will that air actually be at? If the GPU was at 70C at the core, it'd get cooler as it got away - maybe 50C at the far end of the heatsink then it'd merge with fresh intake air and drop even lower (40c or less)

So while hot air into CPU intake sounds bad, i'm definitely confident they mathed this out and tested how much heat actually passes through... in all honestly i think the numbers i posted above are way too high, cause seeing 70C CPU temps the heatpipes on my CPU cooler are usually cold to the touch


----------



## wolf (Sep 11, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I made a rule: never upgrade without at least a 50% performance/capacity gain
> 1080 to 3090 smashes that, and then the 1080 smashes the 980 in the VR system



Same really, the only mildly compelling Turing part was a 2080Ti and my lord, they wanted over 2k AUD for one for the longest time...


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 11, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Balls, you have not been rushed so far, I can't see the point jumping now , think, competition.



I find the sellout scenario more likely, frankly.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2020)

wolf said:


> Same really, the only mildly compelling Turing part was a 2080Ti and my lord, they wanted over 2k AUD for one for the longest time...



For some reason everyones doing clearance sales on them rn


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 11, 2020)

Due the first video I think that *NVIDIA paid good cash at ASUS* so them to use *newest ASUS fan blades design* on their card.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2020)

RTX 3080 Unboxing video


----------



## okbuddy (Sep 11, 2020)

only 25% faster than 2080ti

beware


----------



## skizzo (Sep 11, 2020)

> "Modular cables aren't strictly the same thing as "third party 2x 8-pin to 1x 12-pin adapters."



yes, yes they are.....they do what again? oh that's right, they adapt the two 8 pin PCIe plugs from your PSU to a single 12 pin.....wtf are you smoking because I want some!


----------



## ppn (Sep 11, 2020)

modular cables can split at the end, not exactly a good thing when you power 400 watt beast.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2020)

ppn said:


> View attachment 168373View attachment 168374
> modular cables can split at the end, not exactly a good thing when you power 400 watt beast.


Why is that? It not like they're going to split apart while they're plugged in..



skizzo said:


> yes, yes they are.....they do what again? oh that's right, they adapt the two 8 pin PCIe plugs from your PSU to a single 12 pin.....wtf are you smoking because I want some!


Except that when companies make a cheap adapter cable, there is the potential for quality issues and connection problems, whereas a cable dedicated to plug directly from the PSU into the GPU there is much less chance for problems and thus less potential for damage to the card. NVidia's reasoning is sound. Unenforceable, but sound.



okbuddy said:


> only 25% faster than 2080ti
> 
> beware


Ignorant statement.

Beware.


----------



## ppn (Sep 11, 2020)

i mean the 8 pin(8 wire) to 2x8 pin could melt the 8pin. using 2 separate 8 pin(6 wire) to 6+2 with the Y plitter to 12 pin should be fine


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2020)

ppn said:


> i mean the 8 pin(8 wire) to 2x8 pin could melt the 8pin. using 2 separate 8 pin(6 wire) to 6+2 with the Y plitter to 12 pin should be fine



I may buy the msi 3080 gaming x trio, it needs 3x 8 pin, I only have 2 wires with 2x8 pin so I'll just have to do with that.


----------



## ppn (Sep 11, 2020)

that is kind of less demanding, 125 watt by 8 pin If you have fully modular Focus plus, 5x 8 pins for CPU/PCI-E free choice.


----------



## phints (Sep 11, 2020)

Was hoping to put this baby in a smaller ITX case build this time, like the H210. Looking at that airflow model it's not going to work well and I'll need to stick with ATX. Bummer, maybe the 3070 will work.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 11, 2020)

Man that power connector is gonna ruin the look of braided cabling jobs.



okbuddy said:


> only 25% faster than 2080ti
> 
> beware










Athlonite said:


> As most cases coming out nowadays seem to be more Form over Function it looks like we'll just have to wait for reviews that take this into consideration



Or just put your GPU on an AIO or custom loop and it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 12, 2020)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Or just put your GPU on an AIO or custom loop and it shouldn't be an issue.



so basically spend more money to make it work right is what you're saying Yeah Nah I shouldn't have to when looking at spending near 900 gougeland buckaroonies (500USD) just for the 3070


----------



## Anymal (Sep 12, 2020)

Update zhe article, 14th September wont do anymore.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2020)

Anymal said:


> Update zhe article, 14th September wont do anymore.


Updated


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 12, 2020)

They changed the embargo? Isn't that kinda weird?


----------



## FYFI13 (Sep 12, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Isn't that kinda weird?


When Alabama man says things are weird, they gotta be really weird.


----------



## Wshlist (Sep 12, 2020)

Odd that the VirtualLink connection failed, it seemed a good idea but sadly there were issues with signals and lack of adoption and it's dead now.
But I guess regular usb3.x c-type is able to stand in, although Nvidia didn't place one on the card but I guess many motherboards have it natively now.
It's interesting though that so many companies were in favour of VirtualLink but it seems it was technically not thought out well enough, and that makes me hope that 12pin power connector is better designed. I mean smaller means less sourface area and thinner wires for instance. 
And don't forget that Nvidia has a long history of hardware snafus, something that got me a bit worried when they tried to make hardware for self-driving cars to be honest.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> They changed the embargo? Isn't that kinda weird?


They pushed it back because some reviewers didn't get their review samples on time(shipping issues totally out of the reviewers control) and needed a few extra days to do their testing and reviews.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2020)

It's unsual but its happened before... these big name reviewers need time to get their work done.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 13, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> They changed the embargo? Isn't that kinda weird?


Some reviewers outside of US had their cards stuck in shipping or processing at customs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> It's unsual but its happened before... these big name reviewers need time to get their work done.


There were a bunch of smaller reviewers that had problems too. It seems NVidia wanted to be fair to everyone.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2020)

Please watch the personal attacks/comments, everyone. Keep it civil, or find somewhere else to troll.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 16, 2020)

Real review out soon. Can't believe I'm actually excited to read it.


----------



## wolf (Sep 24, 2020)

@Mussels did you end up snagging a 3080? I got my Asus TUF on monday, they've really sprinkled the secret sauce on this one, it's cooler and quieter than my G1 gaming GTX1080.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2020)

wolf said:


> @Mussels did you end up snagging a 3080? I got my Asus TUF on monday, they've really sprinkled the secret sauce on this one, it's cooler and quieter than my G1 gaming GTX1080.



Upto 6 week delay, the bots got everything.

Apparently EVGA themselves are working on filtering bot orders out, so i may get it significantly faster than that


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 24, 2020)

Has there been a teardown of the Asus TUF OC versus the non-OC? I like the idea of the non-OC at $700 but if they actually cut down the cooler and didn't tell anyone I wouldn't grab it obviously.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Sep 24, 2020)

Ouch, now the crashes are starting :








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Users Report Crashes & Black Screens During Gaming
					

Several reports of NVIDIA's GeForce RTX 3080 graphcis card crashing and resulting in black screens are being reported by gamers.




					wccftech.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> Ouch, now the crashes are starting :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The yammering over at LTT points to the drivers rather than the hardware. Time will tell though.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2020)

Well the driver for them literally mentions crashes can happen at 4K for fortnite, so i'm definitely sure theres crash related driver bugs ahoy in that release.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Well the driver for them literally mentions crashes can happen at 4K for fortnite, so i'm definitely sure theres crash related driver bugs ahoy in that release.


Like every new platform release, it'll take them a bit of time to iron things out.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Like every new platform release, it'll take them a bit of time to iron things out.



Unlike modern fanboys, i remember my 8800GTX and its total driver crashes.... Mmmmm dat yellow triangle
And what gen was it that had the fans stop spinning and toasted cards? I missed that one personally

Driver issues happen... all that matters is if they get permanently resolved or not


----------



## wolf (Sep 25, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Upto 6 week delay, the bots got everything.



Heart-breaking. I was committed to going with PLE (Perth), launch was 9pm and the site effectively felt DDOS'd, but managed my order at 9:11pm with the card coming in the following Monday.

You'll love it though, absolutely gratuitous performance uplift from a GTX1080.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2020)

wolf said:


> Heart-breaking. I was committed to going with PLE (Perth), launch was 9pm and the site effectively felt DDOS'd, but managed my order at 9:11pm with the card coming in the following Monday.
> 
> You'll love it though, absolutely gratuitous performance uplift from a GTX1080.



PLE is where i got mine from, ordered at 9:09...


----------



## wolf (Sep 25, 2020)

Mussels said:


> PLE is where i got mine from, ordered at 9:09...



Oh damn! I feel very lucky then in terms of bots, I wasn't aware they hit PLE. Perhaps also the Asus has got the AU launch tax and was $1399 where the EVGA's were all much closer to MSRP so it's what people/bots targeted heavily.

When I picked up my TUF the guy said my sales order was the first one on the list of over 120 for that model.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2020)

Yeah the asus TUF are expensive for what they are and not very pretty, so i see why you got yours.

EVGA seemed to be hammered hard this gen.


----------



## wolf (Sep 25, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Yeah the asus TUF are expensive for what they are and not very pretty, so i see why you got yours.
> 
> EVGA seemed to be hammered hard this gen.


Day 1 tax I was 'foolish' enough to pay, but I'm a happy consumer rn


----------

